# Some people don't deserve to have pets!!!



## Champagne (Jun 5, 2010)

This is a bit of a rant... but I got some frustration I need to release...

I was on Kijiji looking in the pet section and came across a guy selling a bearded dragon and a basiliscus IN THE SAME TANK!!! He has them both in the same enclosure saying that they HAVE to stay together. Basiliscus are rain forest lizards from Central America and Bearded dragons are a semi-dessert lizard from Australia. Something tells me that those two lizards don't need the same condition!!! They have them on sand... a basiliscus shouldn't be living on sand! 

Oh and to top it all off the tank is on top (according to the picture in his ad) of the guys sound system, so the poor lizards basically have an earthquake happening for their whole life!!!!!!!!

Basically, I guess what I'm trying to get across is that we as pet owners have to give our animals the best life we can give them... and if we can't give them the conditions they deserve then we shouldn't get them...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is a good thing he is selling them, hopefully they will go to a good home and b happy


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Trust me... I've seen and heard of way worst!

One of the most unforgettable ones was a kid on this forum.. dun remember name and won't mention name neither! Someone was giving out a 22" arowana or something around that size, kid promised to keep good care of him! Dumps him in a 5 gallon bucket for a few hours, and post on the forum why is he dying and hardly breathing... The whole story is kinda like that.. can you imagine how much drama it brought onto this site?

Sigh... some people dun deserve anything at all!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't it just kill you.

There are so many idiots out there who buy a lizard thinking 'how hard can it be?'

This is why I really wish our education system would include some brief classes or workshops on responsible pet ownership... so that at least kids would understand that every animal, even fish and reptiles are capable of suffering and NEED to be researched before purchase! Maybe then we wouldn't be fighting an upwards battle against animal neglect and dog/cat overpopulation!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

^ everyone! Couldn't agree more. We have a bearded dragon and have learned alot about caring for him. He see's the Vet regularly, and when we think he's sick. 

As Claudia said hopefully he will go to a good home.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Some people get pets just to get them, i always google about a fish before i get it when is a new fish for me..and is just a fish but some people just dont care on taking a bit of time to find out about a pet specially if that pet is right for them


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

after seeing the news yesterday night it seems that some people are keeping and getting comfortable with the wrong kinds of pets...
did you see that deer on dog action?


----------

